# How Do I Turn On The Heat?



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

Please help, I have a outback 21RS 2005. I have no idea how to turn on the furnace. Cant find the control. I have the propane tank filled.

thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is a remote not a wall mount. Look around for it in a drawer.

You can also stand under the AC and manually turn on the heater.


----------



## SpecterM (Sep 3, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It is a remote not a wall mount. Look around for it in a drawer.
> 
> You can also stand under the AC and manually turn on the heater.


OHHH!!! I know where the remote is.. I thought that was just for the ac unit. Does it make noise when it starts?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

SpecterM said:


> It is a remote not a wall mount. Look around for it in a drawer.
> 
> You can also stand under the AC and manually turn on the heater.


OHHH!!! I know where the remote is.. I thought that was just for the ac unit. Does it make noise when it starts?
[/quote]
Yes, you'll hear it. Turn the system on with the remote and select heat. Make sure you have propane on and it's flowing through the lines (light the stove first). The furnace blower will come on and then you should hear the clicking of the auto ignition for the burner. It might take a minute or two to light. Once it does, you'll have heat. If it's the first time the furnace has lit, you'll also have fumes as there's oil that will be burning off. After the first use there shouldn't be any more smell.


----------



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

Just went through this myself. Be sure to set the temp. at least
5 degress warmer then the temp. in the trailer so it will come on.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also make sure you are hearing acknowledgement beeps from the ceiling unit for each of the commands you do on the remote.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ALSO...I strongly recommend that once you light that furnace - turn it up to the max temp and then *evacuate* that camper for several hours, leaving the windows open and any fans ON full blast. The acrid "burn off" smell will burn your eyes and make you cough and gag. It will set off the smoke alarm and your DW will go into a frenzied panic thinking the camper is burning down at 1am. Don't ask me how I know.

-CC


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> ALSO...I strongly recommend that once you light that furnace - turn it up to the max temp and then *evacuate* that camper for several hours, leaving the windows open and any fans ON full blast. The acrid "burn off" smell will burn your eyes and make you cough and gag. It will set off the smoke alarm and your DW will go into a frenzied panic thinking the camper is burning down at 1am. Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> -CC


The heater in ours would come on for 3 or 4 minutes and then blow the fuse in the box. I traced all the wires to see if one of the wire nuts was lose. Finally found a lose one in the ceiling behind the control panel for the heat/AC. Works all night now.









Does anyone know where the thermostat is? I know you set the temp on the remote but where is the actual temperature sensor location? Is there a probe by the furnace or in the ceiling? Not sure what it would like to know what to look for. No problem with it just curious.
Thanks,
crunchman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

crunchman12002 said:


> Does anyone know where the thermostat is? I know you set the temp on the remote but where is the actual temperature sensor location? Is there a probe by the furnace or in the ceiling? Not sure what it would like to know what to look for. No problem with it just curious.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


It is the same one as used for the AC and is located in the ceiling unit. It is typically a little yellow plastic looking part about the size as a kernel of pop corn and should stick out about 1/8" from the ceiling unit.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Does anyone know where the thermostat is? I know you set the temp on the remote but where is the actual temperature sensor location? Is there a probe by the furnace or in the ceiling? Not sure what it would like to know what to look for. No problem with it just curious.
> Thanks,
> crunchman


It is the same one as used for the AC and is located in the ceiling unit. It is typically a little yellow plastic looking part about the size as a kernel of pop corn and should stick out about 1/8" from the ceiling unit.
[/quote]
ohhhh, that's what the little yellow thing is by the AC manual button. Thanks CamperAndy.








crunchman


----------

